# Άσε τον παλιόκοσμο να λέει



## Earion (Sep 11, 2021)

Ένα ποιηματάκι από τα παλιά.
Πόσο παλιά; Πολύ παλιά.
Έχει βρεθεί χαραγμένο σε καμέα πάνω σ' ένα μετάλλιο από υαλόμαζα του 2ου ή 3ου αιώνα μ.Χ. Εντοπίστηκε σε σαρκοφάγο, φορεμένο στο λαιμό της νεκρής (μιας νεαρής γυναίκας). Η ανασκαφή έγινε στο έδαφος της σημερινής Ουγγαρίας, γι' αυτό και το εύρημα περιήλθε στο μουσείο της ρωμαϊκής συνοριακής πόλης Aquincum, που συμπίπτει με τη σημερινή Βουδαπέστη.







Λέγουσιν
ἃ θέλουσιν
λεγέτωσαν
οὐ μέλι μοι
σὺ φίλι με
συνφέρι σοι

(επί του ορθογραφικού: είναι γνωστό ότι ο ιωτακισμός είχε ολοκληρωθεί στα μεταχριστιανικά χρόνια, εξού και *ι* αντί *ει*).

Λένε και λένε
λέν' ό,τι θένε.
Ασ' τους να λένε
και τι με μέλει;
Εσύ αγάπα με
καλό σου κάνει.


Περισσότερα:
*Tom Almeroth-Williams. Ancient Greek ‘pop culture’: Why a new discovery about a little-known text rewrites the history of poetry and song*


Υ.Γ. Κι άλλη απόδοση:

Ασ’ τους να λενε
αυτα που λενε
και δε με νοιαζει
να μ’ αγαπας
καλο σού κανει

Χάρη Σταθάτου



__ https://www.facebook.com/simiomatariokipon/posts/3076269975937007


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 11, 2021)

_Ας λένε ό,τι θέλουνε
εγώ δε δίνω δυάρα
αγάπα εσύ εμένανε
και τ’ όφελος δικό σου_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2021)

Earion said:


> (επί του ορθογραφικού: είναι γνωστό ότι ο ιωτακισμός είχε ολοκληρωθεί στα μεταχριστιανικά χρόνια, εξού και *ι* αντί *ει*).



Ως προς τη μεταβολή ει > ι. Όμως το «οι» παραμένει κι εκείνο το νι στο συΝφέρι είναι ενδιαφέρον, επίσης. Κι εκείνο το προστακτικό «λεγέτωσαν», τι έχει να μας πει άραγε για την εξαφάνιση της ευκτικής;


----------



## anepipsogos (Sep 13, 2021)

Και μια απόδοση στο πιο ριμαδόρικο:

_Ας λένε όσα θέλουνε
ποσώς μ’ ενδιαφέρουνε
αγάπα εσύ εμένανε
και τ’ όφελος σε σένανε_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2021)

Άσε τον παλιόκοσμο να λέει
καθόλου δεν με μέλει τι θα πουν
εμένα ν' αγαπάς μόνο με καίει
κι ότι είσαι ωφελημέν@ θα το δουν.


----------



## Earion (Sep 14, 2021)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ως προς τη μεταβολή ει > ι. Όμως το «οι» παραμένει ....


Παραμένει και σταδιακά συμπίπτει με το *υ* στους βυζαντινούς χρόνους.


----------



## Earion (Sep 15, 2021)

Earion said:


> Περισσότερα:
> *Tom Almeroth-Williams. Ancient Greek ‘pop culture’: Why a new discovery about a little-known text rewrites the history of poetry and song*



Και στα ελληνικά (με, παραδόξως, πολύ καλή μετάφραση):

*Το πρώτο μοντέρνο «σουξέ» είχε γραφτεί τελικά στα αρχαία ελληνικά*


----------

